

Apple opened its first showroom in kathmandu nepal last march 2014 - hairyasian
http://www.ktm2day.com/2014/03/11/apple-opens-showroom-in-capital/

======
th0br0
... and a Google exec died [1] and thousands other died and there's much
destruction and ...

[1] www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-41479

------
codecondo
Lol.

